# netbook vs. UMTS



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2010)

versteh einer die hersteller von netbooks.

ein gerät, dass eigentlich dafür gemacht sein soll MOBIL online gehen zu können wird zum größten teil in der version ohne der möglichkeit wirklich mobil online zu gehen. das UMTS-modem fehlt in den meisten fällen. bei Dell und HP ist vollends fehlanzeige, MSI hat nur eins im angebot ... asus eee xxx go gibts offensichtlich auch nicht mehr. 

das ist doch totaler irrsinn 

klar, wlan und bluetooth, aber entweder ist kein netz verfügbar oder es ist gesichert und hat sich von euch schon mal einer an nem so called hotspot angemeldet kann er sicher bestätigen, dass die kosten exorbitant sind...

nein, ich möchte keinen stick benutzen! ich habe eine twincard die von mir aus immer in dem endgerät verweilen kann.


----------



## IBFS (15 Januar 2010)

*DELL-Netbooks - NO UMTS???*



vierlagig schrieb:


> .... bei Dell und HP ist vollends fehlanzeige, ...


 
Bei meinem D830 habe ich sowas fest eingebaut. Mich wundert das
schon, dass gerade Netbooks keine eingebaute UMTS-Karte haben sollen.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei meinem D830 habe ich sowas fest eingebaut. Mich wundert das
> schon, dass gerade Netbooks keine eingebaute UMTS-Karte haben sollen.
> 
> Frank



ein D830 mit 15,4'' ist ziemlich weit weg von dem, was ich mir unter einem netbook vorstelle


----------



## IBFS (15 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ein D830 mit 15,4'' ist ziemlich weit weg von dem, was ich mir unter einem netbook vorstelle


 
Ich habe es genauso geschrieben, wie du es gemeint haben wolltest.
Lese bitte das nächste mal langsamer, dann versteht du auch was ich
meinte.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich habe es genauso geschrieben, wie du es gemeint haben wolltest.
> Lese bitte das nächste mal langsamer, dann versteht du auch was ich
> meinte.



ich weiß schon, was du meinst, aber vielleicht weißt du auch, was ich meine. es gibt geräte aber einer bestimmten klasse, meist business, die damit standardmäßig ausgestattet sind. bei den "günstigen" netbooks verzichtet man darauf, wahrscheinlich weil die lizenzgebühren zu hoch sind ... weiß der geier ... jedenfalls ist die auswahl mit UMTS-modem sehr beschränkt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2010)

Mein damaliger Chef hatte nen Netbook von HP und da war ein UMTS-Modem drin. Frag mich nicht nach dem Modell aber offensichtlich gab es das zumindest bei HP mal


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2010)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb12;v=e;sort=p&xf=69_UMTS


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nb12;v=e;sort=p&xf=69_UMTS



zotos, ich weiß schon wie man sucht, aber trotzdem danke 
mich wundert nur dieses ungleichgewicht und natürlich auch die leute, die die ganzen geräte ohne kaufen. netbook falsch verstanden?


----------



## jabba (15 Januar 2010)

Ich Denke mal da regiert der reine Preiskampf. Wenn ich die Preis so sehe muss wohl jeder so ein Ding haben ?
Im gleichen Zuge verstehe ich nicht, das bei einem 18" Notebook meist noch weniger Schnittstellen vorhanden sind als bei 15,4"
Wollte mir eigentlich beim letzten Notebook 17" oder 18" holen, aber kaum Schnittstellen und bei einem Desktop Ersatz nur 3*USB ist echt mager.

Vieleicht haben die ein Problem den Platz für das Norm-UMTS-Modem-Modul zu finden. Aber Sinn der Sache ist es wirklich nicht, da hast Du recht.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2010)

*Netbook? hab ich inzwischen 5 1/2 solcher Dinger ...*

Angefangen mit dem 10" von MSI, da kam ich nicht umhin, mir gleich zwei Stück von zu kaufen. Irgendwann hab ich dann diesen eepc entdeckt (was kein Lappie ist) und irgendwann begegnete mir der Lenovo S9e, den ich zweimal kaufte - einmal für mich und dann nochmal für Töchterlein. Und das Gerät gab es dann nochmal billig mit 10" - ich konnt einfach nicht widerstehen ...

also: im Esszimmer steht nun der zweite MSI - auf dem ich grad reinhacke. Der erste ist im Reisegepäck (mitsamt diverser UMTS-Sticks, siehe: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29009 ) der eine S9e ist im Wohnzimmer, der andere bei meiner Tochter, der S10e wurde testhalber mit Win7 gefüttert.

Ne - also - nichts geiler als diese Netbooks (siehe auch: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29041 ). Gut - warum das UMTS-Modem nicht eingebaut ist? kA, aber keiner der Sticks (auch der angeblich von Aldi simlockfreie) will so richtig ohne die mitgelieferte, ich will es mal nennen: "Connect-Software" auch mit anderen Anbietern funktionieren. Also: was reibungslos geht, das ist Aldi-Talk mit dem Aldi-Stick, O2 mit dem Ding von Lidl, T-Mobile mit dem Stick von denen, Vodafone mit dem Vodafone-Stick.

Jeder kocht derzeit so sein Süppchen mit dem von ihm angebotenen Stick (bzw. der dazu entwickelten Soft/Hardware). Irgendwie fehlt es derzeit an einem Standard, der da sagt: ich logge mich mit er SIM-Card von xxx bei yyy ein und zahle halt den Betrag zzz für meine online-Zugang ...


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2010)

ich will einfach keinen stick benutzen, vorhanden ist er aus dem surf sofort paket und hat da auch gute dienste geleistet, aber mein htc verwöhnt mich mit mobilen internet aber eben unzureichnder tastatur um z.b. längere forenbeiträge zu schreiben (sitz grad in der bahn gen tanzen) deswegen such ich was, das mit bedienbarer tastatur daher kommt und keine anbeuten braucht um online zu gehen. meinen favoriten hab ich bisher bei LG gefunden, aber das OS beglückt mich noch nicht...eigentlich alles mist so


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> Netbook? hab ich inzwischen 5 1/2 solcher Dinger ...
> ...



Rechner kaufen kann auch eine Art von sucht sein


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Rechner kaufen kann auch eine Art von sucht sein


ist es - ja! - ich hab lange Zeit immer größere Lappies gekauft - wobei ich nicht wirklich diese immer größeren Apparate brauchte. Es gab ja nichts anderes. Ein Gerät mit VGA800/600 und Celeron 400 - das konnte notdürftig auch XP. da war Atom 1.6GHz mit 1024/600 eine Offenbarung! Und das auf sonem Netbook auch noch Win7 (32) praktisch mit gleicher Performance läuft - ja, was soll ich nun dazu sagen?

@4L: Tanzen ist eine sehr gute Idee - ich habe es in meinem jugendlichen Alter von 42 Jahren lieben gelernt - und meine Midlife-crisis versuche ich u.a. damit zu bewältigen ...


----------



## Matze001 (15 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich will einfach keinen stick benutzen, vorhanden ist er aus dem surf sofort paket und hat da auch gute dienste geleistet, aber mein htc verwöhnt mich mit mobilen internet aber eben unzureichnder tastatur um z.b. längere forenbeiträge zu schreiben (sitz grad in der bahn gen tanzen) deswegen such ich was, das mit bedienbarer tastatur daher kommt und keine anbeuten braucht um online zu gehen. meinen favoriten hab ich bisher bei LG gefunden, aber das OS beglückt mich noch nicht...eigentlich alles mist so



Hallo ich habe auch nen HTC und mache es ganz einfach.

HTC in die Tasche, Internetfreigabe via Bluetooth an... Bluetooth am Laptop an... einklinken... lossurfen. So kann ich das Handy auch mal ans Fenster legen wo der Empfang besser ist.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe auch nen HTC und mache es ganz einfach.
> 
> HTC in die Tasche, Internetfreigabe via Bluetooth an... Bluetooth am Laptop an... einklinken... lossurfen. So kann ich das Handy auch mal ans Fenster legen wo der Empfang besser ist.
> 
> ...



magic? ....der akku ist ja wohl nicht wirklich dafür gemacht, lange 3G zu verwenden. dazu dann noch blauzahn. .. is man ja ständig am laden... nee nee, das ist nicht praktikabel um länger online zu sein...


----------



## Matze001 (16 Januar 2010)

Achso  

Also wenn ich Stationär bin hängt es immer an ner Steckdose und Blauzahn.
Wenn ich Mobil bin häng ich es an eine Leine, dann wirds vom Laptop aus geladen.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Achso
> 
> Also wenn ich Stationär bin hängt es immer an ner Steckdose und Blauzahn.
> Wenn ich Mobil bin häng ich es an eine Leine, dann wirds vom Laptop aus geladen.
> ...



da kann ich auch nen stick verwenden - will ich aber nicht, weil: sieht scheiße aus. behindert. ist ein zusätzliches gerät, dass man vergessen kann.


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2010)

brauch mal eben ne 2te meinung 

http://www.cyberport.de/notebook/ne...b-160gb-10-wsvga-g-bt-umts-xph-weiss-rot.html


----------



## IBFS (16 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> brauch mal eben ne 2te meinung
> 
> http://www.cyberport.de/notebook/ne...b-160gb-10-wsvga-g-bt-umts-xph-weiss-rot.html


 
...also für den Preis ist es OK zumal -wenn ich richtig gelesen haben -
HDSPA möglich ist. 
Gib mal bei AMAZON: NETBOOK HDSPA ein!
Da kommt nicht viel - und wenn, dann mind. 100€ teurer.

Selbst dein o.g. Model kostet dort 399€. 

Klar ist das MSI Netbook Wind U120 etwas besser, kostet
zur Zeit weit über 400€. Auf alle Fälle muss HDSPA dabei sein,
sonst macht UMTS auch keinen Sinn bei all diesem Flash-Klicki-Bunti.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...also für den Preis ist es OK zumal -wenn ich richtig gelesen haben -
> HDSPA möglich ist.
> Gib mal bei AMAZON: NETBOOK HDSPA ein!
> Da kommt nicht viel - und wenn, dann mind. 100€ teurer.
> ...



danke frank, so hab ich mir das auch gedacht. dazu wird ein win7 gekauft (läuft, wie entsprechend ausgestattetes gerät bei VF beweist) ...bestellen.


----------



## Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler (16 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze das Samsung NC10 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Hab selbst lang nach dem richtigen gesucht. Hab allerdings eine Version ohne UMTS. Akku hält lang und Tastatur ist gut zu bedienen. Das Ding gibts in mehreren Varianten und auch eine mit HSDPA-Modem. Ein Kollege von der Technikerschule hatte aber so eins (und hat damit unterm Unterricht ständig Aktien gehandelt ) Einfach mal anschauen.

http://www.cyberport.de/notebook/ne...m-n270-1gb-160gb-10-wsvga-g-u-xph.html#gotabs

Gruß Christian


----------



## Homer79 (16 Januar 2010)

von lenovo gibt das ideapad auch mit umts...ich habs damals ohne gekauft super teil, ein freund von mir brauchte auch eins für arebit mit umts, hat dieses so gekauft und ist auch supi zufrieden...
hab leider kein link jetzt datu...und bin zu faul zum suchen


----------



## Luckyjack (18 Januar 2010)

Beim Samsung NC 10 mit UMTS muss man aber obacht geben, gibt da 2 Versionen, eine geht nur mit t-Mobile während die andere auch Vodafone,  O2 etc zulässt


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2010)

da ich mit samsung schlechte Erfahrungen habe, hab ich jetzt das LG x120 bestellt ... bei nicht Gefallen geht´s halt zurück - Who cares? ^^


----------

